# I-pilot minn kota



## hans (27. Februar 2012)

moin hat jemand eine deutsche anleitung für den i-pilot von minn kota?.


----------



## angel-daddy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hi Hans, ich habe sie nur in Papierform. Wenn ich sie scanne, dann sende ich sie dir zu.
Kann aber noch was dauern. Hast du auch die Fernbedienung oder wie steuerst du?

LG Martin


----------



## hans (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hi angel-daddy hab nur die fernbedienung ist ein powerdrive da geht nur eins, aber auch erst seit samstag, hab mir den motor und ipilot in lingen geholt scheint nicht schlecht zu sein das teil, leider ist die anleitung nur in englisch, wäre klasse wenn du mir die deutsche schicken könntest.


----------



## angel-daddy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

haben wir auch, ist ein gutes Teil.
Schick mir deine E- Mail, ich habe gerade die paar Seiten gescannt.

LG Martin


----------



## Alsi (24. März 2012)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hallo,

möchte mal vorsichtig nachfragen ob ich auch die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung haben könnte ??

vielen Dank im voraus #6


----------



## angel-daddy (25. März 2012)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hi,
klar kannst du sie haben. Warum auch nicht? Sende mir nur bitte deine private E-Mail.

VG Martin


----------



## betonson (19. November 2012)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hi Angel Daddy, 

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her das das Thema im Forum war, aber hoffe das du mir weiterhelfen kannst.
Habe mir in Holland den o.g. I Pilot mir Fernbedienund gekauft(gebraucht), müsste jedoch die Deutsche Anleitung haben.
Kannst du mir diese vieleicht an meine email-Adresse schicken:
info@nv-bau.de

Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Gruss Michael


----------



## m@ddy (23. November 2014)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir auch einen i Pilot angeschafft, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teil. Leider habe ich auch nur eine englische Bedienungsanleitung, wer kann mir eine deutsche Anleitung damit ich den ipilot voll ausnutzen kann.


----------



## RheinTim (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hi, hat eventuell noch einer eine Deutsche Anleitung? 
Wenn ja. E-Mail: becker.1904@hotmail.de 

Dankööö


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

ist unterwegs.....

VG Martin


----------



## wowa777 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Was wären wir nur ohne den angel-Daddy


----------



## RheinTim (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Besten Dank


----------



## Furugawa (28. April 2016)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung Minn Kota Terrova iPilot*

Hallo
Möchte mich zunächst erst einmal vorstellen.
Meine Name ist Dieter und bin aus dem Saarland.
Habe ein Alu- Boot zum Angeln.
Habe mir jetzt einen Minn Kota  Terrova 55 iPilot gekauft.
Leider nur eine englische Anleitung dabei.
Hat jemand eine Deutsche und wäre so nett sie mir per E-Mail zu zuschicken.
E-Mail Adresse: Furugawa@web.de
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## amelia (28. August 2016)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Hallo , ich bin ein Neuling und habe seit letzter woche einen Riptide Ulterra Minnkota mit I pilot.

Jedoch, wie viele anderen hier die Anleitung nur in Englisch.
Jedesmal wenn ich den Motor einschalte ,erscheint auf der Fernbedienung nur ein blinkendes F. Hat jemand Ahnung davon ? Oder zufällig eine deutsche Anleitung ? 
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Siegi555 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: I-pilot minn kota*

Auch ich habe mir den I-Pilot von Minn Kota gekauft, jedoch nur mit der Englischen Bedienungsanleitung.

Kann mir bitte jemand die Deutsche Anleitung an maxpeetz@web.de schicken?

Vielen dank schon einmal an euch.


----------



## Blasi1988 (22. Februar 2020)

Würde auch bitte gerne eine deutsche Anleitung haben danke 
Matthias.blasbichler@gmx.at
Herzlichen Dank schonmal


----------



## Mirko A. (26. Februar 2020)

angel-daddy schrieb:


> *AW: I-pilot minn kota*
> 
> ist unterwegs.....
> 
> VG Martin





angel-daddy schrieb:


> *AW: I-pilot minn kota*
> 
> Hi,
> klar kannst du sie haben. Warum auch nicht? Sende mir nur bitte deine private E-Mail.
> ...





Alsi schrieb:


> *AW: I-pilot minn kota*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...





Blasi1988 schrieb:


> Würde auch bitte gerne eine deutsche Anleitung haben danke
> Matthias.blasbichler@gmx.at
> Herzlichen Dank schonmal


----------



## Mirko A. (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo ich würde auch mal anfragen wegen der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung für den terrova 55. mirkoadomat@yahoo.de


----------



## rempal1 (2. November 2020)

Hallo Angelgemeinde!
Ich bin seit 5 Jahren ein stolzer Besitzer der Angelerlaubnis.
Jetzt habe ich mir auch noch ein Boot gekauft inklusive den oben genannten Motor,  natürlich ohne Bedienungsanleitung in der Deutschen Sprache. 
Ist noch jemand im Besitz der Anleitung? 
Könnte sie mir jemand zuschicken?
rempal1@gmx.de 
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Banane1190 (16. März 2021)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

habe mir auch denn Minnkota Terrova I-Pilot geholt. Bräuchte auch bitte die Deutsche Anleitung könnte sie mir jemand bitte per Mail schicken an walreco@web.de schicken 
Danke Lg René


----------



## Pr3d0x (13. April 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich habe mir den Minnkota Ulterra ipilot link gekauft, leider war keine Deutsche bedienungsanleitung und CE erklärung dabei.
Wäre echt froh wen die mir jemand schicken könnte.
LG Robert
predoxyt@gmail.com


----------



## Pelzepu (25. April 2021)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

Habe mir auch denn Minn kota Terrova I-Pilot geholt. Bräuchte auch bitte die Deutsche Anleitung könnte sie mir jemand bitte per Mail schicken an-
pelzepu@gmail.com schicken.

Danke im voraus
LG Pelzepu


----------



## gangster_saibling (20. Dezember 2021)

moin,

kann mir jemand mit der deutschen anleitung für den terrova ipilot link weiterhelfen? 

Danke schonmal und frohe Weihnachten


----------

